# Canning fruit extracts.. diff recipes..



## St Allie (Feb 8, 2010)

Fruit "extracts' are NOT steamed juices.. if you are fortunate enough to have a steam juicer.. can the fruit juices directly into the jars for later use.


Just adding a few extracts I have done and canning instructions plus any relevant extras..

Because these extracts are boiled and sealed in jars, you can treat them as pasteurised, no campden tabs are required in the initial recipe... as always, sterile hygeine practices are a must.

Canning instructions..

thoroughly clean jars and lids.. you can put them through your dishwasher.

lids are to be put into a glass bowl with a metal spoon in it and boiling water poured over them.. set aside.

jars are to be arranged on a wooden chopping board or triple layer of teatowels/thick towelling in readiness for filling. Each jar is to be warm before filling.. my method is to fill each jar partially with boiling water.. ( do it in two steps).. one third fill the jar with boiling water and swirl the water up the inside of the jar to warm the glass.. then fill to brimming over.. this prevents the glass shattering and ensures full coverage of the inside of jars. Using a teatowel lift each jar and tip out the boiling water into the sink and immediately fill jars to within 1/2 an inch of the lid with extract and put a sterilised lid fron the glass bowl on tight. Put aside on a wooden chopping board or towel to cool..

Be aware that if you put the glass on a surface that is cold or lacks the ability to absorb heat.. the filled jars will crack.

use recycled jars with the little circle in the lid centre.. these will suck down and vacuum seal your extracts as they cool..makes it easy for you to know what is safe to use.. anything that does not vacuum seal must be refrigerated and used within three days.. or alternatively you can reboil and try again .. or you can waterbath the jars..

to waterbath jars..

find a pot taller than your jars.. place a teatowel in the base and put your jars with slightly loosened lids into the base.. leave plenty of room between jars.. they should not be able to touch each other.... fill with water til the jars are submerged. on a medium heat bring to the boil and simmer boil for 5-10 minutes.. switch off the pot and using a folded teatowel to protect your hands (or a set of BBQ tongs), take jars out when able to handle, tighten lids fully and leave to cool on wooden boards or folded towels.. check vacuum seal by ensuring the little circles on the lids have been sucked down..

juices and extracts will store for up to two years if kept in the dark.

please add your recipes also..

Allie..


----------



## St Allie (Feb 8, 2010)

Guava Wine

Select ripe and sound fruits. Cut into quarters. To 1 part fruits, add 2 parts water. Boil until the fruits are soft. Strain and measure the extract. To every three (3) parts extract, add 1 part sugar for fermentation on average. Check SG.. should be around 1.085 add sugar to that level.

Allie


----------



## St Allie (Feb 8, 2010)

Feijoa Wine

Select ripe and sound fruits. Cut into quarters. To 1 part fruits, add 1 part water. Boil until the fruits are soft. Strain and measure the extract. To every three (3) parts extract, add 1 part sugar. Stir and measure the extract. Cool. To every 15 to 15 liters, add one-tablespoon yeast. Place in demijohns to ferment. This will take from two weeks or longer. When the fermentation is completed, transfer into wine barrels and age for at least one year.

I made the feijoa a one to one extract ratio at the time due to space contraints and number of jars available. The extract has good strong flavour, I added sugar, nutrient and pectic enyme . No acid added as I feel feijoa are acidic enough. 

update..

Feijoa refused to ferment til I added a third more volume of water to it..

have adjusted the sugars to an SG of 1.085 again.

in future all extracts will be done on a 1 part fruit to two parts water ratio.

no problem at all getting the guava to ferment.

Allie


----------

